# Bedarf oder Gier



## Sylvester2305 (23. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Leuts,

hab folgendes Problem:
War heute Managruft und inner Truhe war ein Nachtauge(blauer ungeschliffener Sockelstein^^), ich als juwelier hab natürlich bedarf gemacht und wurde gleich übelst beschimpft ala "kann ja jeder brauchen" usw

jetzt die Frage darf ich bedarf machen bei handwerkswaren aus denen ich mit meinem beruf etwas herstellen kann oder muss ich gier machen?? damit ich mir meine mats dann wieder teuer im ah einkaufen muss

Thx schonmal für antworten


----------



## Lootelf (23. November 2007)

Sockelsteine kann jeder gebrauchen, egal ob ungeschliffen oder nicht. 
Das Zeug ist im AH nen haufen Geld wert. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass sich der Juwelenschleifer das Ding unter den Nagel reisst und dann für phantastillionen Gold im AH vertickt.

Ich entzauber ja auch nicht die blauen Boss-Drops und behalte anschließend die Splitter für mich, blos weil ich der einzige Verzauberer bin. Die werden fair verwürfelt und gut ist.

Bei uns gibt's auf solche Sachen immer nur Gier.


----------



## Dannie (23. November 2007)

/sign stimm dir vollkomen zu der enchanter entzaubert und am ende wird gewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur blöd ist wenn die Grp es vergist,dann ist man ein paar g reicher ^^
ist aber unsportlich
oder beim würfeln dann /rnd 100-100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (23. November 2007)

Jap, seh ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (23. November 2007)

wenn du jetzt den ein oder anderen edelstein genau für dich brauchst (ist genau das gleiche wie urnether) dann kannste gerne bedarf machen.
willst du allerdingss nur sockel herstellen, die du dann wiederum vertickstst ist das einfach unfair.


----------



## Sylvester2305 (24. November 2007)

ok wenn das so is, warum dürfen dann in strat verzauberer bedarf auf rechtschaffene kugeln machen, is im prinzip dasselbe, kann auch jeder brauchen

ich glaub das legt jeder meistens so aus wie ers grad gebrauchen kann


----------



## Cysiaron (9. Juli 2008)

die meisten inis absolviere ich mit meiner gilde, und wir haben die feste regel, dass bedarf vor gier geht.
Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass inis nicht der persönlichen bereicherung dienen. wenn equip fällt, dann nimmt es der, der es brauchen kann. also bedarf.
braucht es keiner, dann passen alle bis auf den verzauberer, der es umgehend entzaubert.
zu eurem beispiel: der juwe dürfte bei uns ohne sich gewissensbisse machen zu lassen, einfach zugreifen können. er würde dann ein noch netteres steinchen daraus machen. und nun kommen wir zur gildenarbeit.
dieses steinchen wandert in ein spezielles GB-Fach. quasi unsere schatzkammer. hier landen all die schönen sachen, steine, rezepte, waffen etc... 
jeder darf es sich anschauen, und wenn ihm etwas gefällt, dann wird ein preis ausgehandelt. (meist so, bei 50 % des AH´s.
der fällige betrag wird in die gildenbank bezahlt, und ein befugter entnimmt den gegenstand und gibt ihn an den käufer.
so läuft es auch mit esszenzen, sie alle gehen in die gb, und von diesen werden neue verzauberungen angefertigt, für eine symbolische spende in die gb.


----------



## Attractolide (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,

naja jede Gilde regelt es ja sicher unterschiedlich, deshalb ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren.

Ein Problem ist es höchstens in Random-Gruppen.

Ich persönlich bin für die Version: Was nicht bop ist und im AH gehandelt werden kann wie Steine, Urnether, Splitter etc. : alle Gier (Ausnahme teuflische Waffen etc. für Ruf: dort alle Bedarf, die bei der Fraktion noch Ruf brauchen)

Rezepte, die nicht bop sind: alle Gier (wenn jemand den Beruf hat: Bedarf), sonst kriegen sie eh nur die angezeigt die den Beruf haben, denke ich.

Was garnicht geht ist:....."ooohhh das hätte ich gern für meinen xxx-Twink. Darf ich das bitte haben ?". Sowas kann man unter Freunden machen, aber in random Gruppen gibts garantiert Ärger, weil jeder irgendwelche Twinks hat.

Ansonsten mache ich es selbst immer so, dass ich auf Splitter am Ende der Ini verzichte, wenn ich ein Rezept, Epic-Item, Urnether o.ä. vorher bekommen habe. Ich glaub das gebietet die Höflichkeit.

Und nochmal zum TE: Also ich  bin auch nie begeistert, wenn die Juwis automatisch die blauen Steine kriegen, würde aber das Maul halten, weil 50 G es nicht wert sind sich aufzuregen.

cu, MM


----------



## Churchak (9. Juli 2008)

Sylvester2305 schrieb:


> jetzt die Frage darf ich bedarf machen bei handwerkswaren aus denen ich mit meinem beruf etwas herstellen kann oder muss ich gier machen?? damit ich mir meine mats dann wieder teuer im ah einkaufen muss



ich seh es so,wenn das zeug gebunden ist sollte natürlich der bedarf machen der es auch verwenden kann!
nur halt bei blauen ungeschliffnen steinen ,urnether usw sollte man schon so fair sein das alle mit gier drum würfeln.
aus dem einfachen grund ,dass es halt auch alle gebrauchen können.es ist in meinen augen dabei sowas von hurz ob man da nen beruf hat der es verarbeiten kann oder ned.
wenn man an dem stein noch den beruf leveln könnte ,kann man ja der grp den vorschlag machen den fix zu schleifen und dann machen alle gier ,dann hät man den skillpunkt und alle haben ne chance auf den juwe.

ps handhaben es immer so ,dass wenn zb 2 kräuterer in grp sind einer sammelt und das zum schluss geteilt wird,beim erzen machen die 2 random 100 und höchste beginnt und dann wird abwegelnt für den rest der ini auf die erze gekloppt,


----------



## Viivelas (9. Juli 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Was garnicht geht ist:....."ooohhh das hätte ich gern für meinen xxx-Twink. Darf ich das bitte haben ?". Sowas kann man unter Freunden machen, aber in random Gruppen gibts garantiert Ärger, weil jeder irgendwelche Twinks hat.


Das sehe ich etwas anders.
Wenn jemand etwas für eien Twink braucht kann er gerne Fragen, sollte sich aerb dann auch der Entscheidung der Gruppe beugen.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Sylvester2305 schrieb:


> ok wenn das so is, warum dürfen dann in strat verzauberer bedarf auf rechtschaffene kugeln machen, is im prinzip dasselbe, kann auch jeder brauchen


Darf man normalerweise auch nicht. Ausser es ist vorher abgesprochen und der- oder diejenigen gehen nur deswegen da rein. Diese Kugeln brauchste auch nur für eine einzige Verzauberung -> Kreuzfahrer.


----------



## Scharamo (9. Juli 2008)

Also bei ungeschliffenen Steinen  alle Gier... Bei Sockeln (von bossen) nimms halt der mit der sie nutzen kann... ganz einfach


----------



## Tyraila (9. Juli 2008)

bei Steinen , ob nu moosachat oder sockelsteine, immer *Gier* machen


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Juli 2008)

alle machen Gier oder Bedarf bei Edelsteinen, einfach alle dieselbe Würfeloption,sei es auch nur ein Malachit. Ich empfehle Bedarf, da kann niemand warten, bis alle Gier machen und dann Bedarf wählen. Wie schon gesagt, können diese Steine alle brauchen.

ein Tipp. Entschuldige dich das nächste mal und biete ein 2tes würfeln an. Du gewinnst mehr durch deine Einsicht, als durch eine Sturheit.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Crodar (17. Juli 2008)

Bei allem was nicht gebunden ist, Gier bzw: Fragen, ob jemand was dagegen hat, wenn man es nimmt, bzw mit dem Gewinner verhandeln.
So hab ich schon oft bei Steinen oder Krams für Twinks, etc. Dinge für nen "kleinen Preis" bekommen. Das funktioniert leider auf gewissen "Gier Realms" nicht. Dort wird überteuert verhökert, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. Aber grundsätzlich gilt hier (wie auch im RL) Absprache und gesunder Menschenverstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Crodar


----------



## Elium (17. Juli 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde wir gewürfelt denn jeder will das g haben es sei denn der juwellierbraucht diesen edlstein für seine rüssi oder waffe!


----------



## Flaviia (5. November 2008)

Ich gebe mal ein anderes Beispiel:
das gerade zuende gegangene Event mit dem Kopflosen Reiter....

Jeder war zigmal drin und kennt das...


Einmal war ich mit einer Gruppe drin, die vorher ABGESPROCHEN hatte bei dem Mount (sollte es droppen) Gier zu machen, da es jeder haben möchte. Nun es droppte tatsächlich und einer macht Bedarf  "Ich brauch es doch"
Ist das nun fair? 

Bei den Steinen ist es genauso, Gier reicht und gut ist es. Ansonsten wird der jenige auch nicht mehr mit in Inis genommen, weil sich so etwas schnell herum spricht...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Naja mit der Gilde kann man alles klären da mach ich eh immer Gier weil ich noch nix brauche

Bei Randoms warte ich immer ab. Würflen alle Gier mache ich das auch aber wenn wer bedarf hat mach ich das auch weil, Urnether und so n Zeug kann jeder Gebrauchen sei es für verzauberungen oder was nicht alles.
Prinzipiell aber eher Gier.

Greetz paci


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. November 2008)

Bedarf auf Handwerkswaren ist und bleibt Unsinn. 

Man kann sich VOR der Ini mit der Gruppe absprechen wie das gehandhabt wird. Ich habe mit meinem Magier immer gefragt ob mir der Stoff zum skillen überlassen wird, selten wurde es gemacht aber es gilt: Verkaufen kann es jeder->also hat eigentlich jeder "Bedarf".

Vorallem bei sehr hochwertigem Zeug.

Bei Rezepten/Formeln sieht das allerdings ganz anders aus. Sofenr man die Formel niht bereits beherrscht.


----------



## noizycat (25. November 2008)

Da das jeder anders macht, am besten vorher klären .... oder in den berühmten 2 Minuten Klickzeit. ^^



Ansonsten kann ich nur meinem Vorposter zustimmen.


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2008)

Am besten wenn Du Gruppenführer bist am Anfang kurz ein Makro durchlassen, wie mit den Mats umgegangen wird, dann entstehen auch keine Missverständnisse. Bist Du kein Gruppenführer, dann fragst Du halt kurz nach. So gibts nie Probleme. Ich hab eh nach dem einen oder andern Char, der auf unseren Server transferiert wurde (oder vom hörensagen) festgestellt, dass die gängigen Praktiken in den Instanzen auf den Servern unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden. Insofern gibts keine "richtige" Lösung, sondern nur eine "gängige" auf dem Server, auf dem Du spielst.


----------



## Shaniya (28. November 2008)

Du hättest ganz klar Gier würfeln sollen so wie alle anderen!

Nach deiner Theorie dürfte ich als Verzauberer auf ALLE grünen und blauen Items Bedarf machen, da ich daraus ja auch Staub und Splitter bekomme!?


----------



## MoneyGhost (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei ungeschliffenen Edelsteinen au jeden Fall "Gier". Wenn man ihn brauchen kann, würde ich fragen, ob es okay ist.

Anders sieht es bei Rezepten aus, die nicht BOP sind. Wenn ein Rar-Rezept fällt und man kann es gebrauchen, weil man es noch nicht hat, darf man ruhig "Bedarf" würfeln.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe das anders als die meisten hier.

Schleifer dürfen bei mir in Inis immer Bedarf auf ungeschliffene Steine würfeln ohne das ich mich beschwere (nebenbei: ich selbst bin einer der viel gebeutelten Verzauberer die für die anderen die items dissen dürfen und am Ende leer ausgehen), mir selbst bringt der Stein "nur" Gold oder Goldersparniss, der Schleifer hat den Beruf gelevelt und verdient demnach auch seinen "Berufsloot". Die Bergbauer und Kräuterer dürfen sich das Zeug ja auch einstecken...


----------



## Albra (9. Dezember 2008)

ja weil kräuter leder  und erzvorkommen ansonsten stehengelassen werden wenn niemand abbauen kann
drops sind da etwas anderes
der einwand mit dem need für verzauberer ist nicht von der hand zu weisen


----------



## Ascanius (10. Dezember 2008)

Nen ganz klares NO-GO...
Da brauchst du dich echt nicht wundern wenn alle danach rumgrölen.

Jeder kann diese mats gebrauchen wenn er sich mal was schleifen lassen will oder auch einfach nur ins ah setzten will um kohle zu verdienen. Den etwas anderes tust damit ja auch nicht ausser gold verdienen.

Das gleiche wäre es wenn ich (Schneider und VZ) grundsätzlich alle drops nehme wo sonst keiner need drauf hat und die VZ-Stoffe alle behalten würde. Und vor dem run fordere ich erstmal noch alle auf die froststoffe für mich liegen zu lassen, da ich ja schöne dinge daraus schneidern kann. 

... glaube wenn ich diese beiden Forderungen vor nem ini-run stelle bin ich schneller aus der gruppe wieder raus als ich gucken kann...


----------



## Tidoc (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Schurke needed doch auch nicht alles was in einer kiste ist.


----------



## Ascanius (10. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders als die meisten hier.
> 
> Schleifer dürfen bei mir in Inis immer Bedarf auf ungeschliffene Steine würfeln ohne das ich mich beschwere (nebenbei: ich selbst bin einer der viel gebeutelten Verzauberer die für die anderen die items dissen dürfen und am Ende leer ausgehen), mir selbst bringt der Stein "nur" Gold oder Goldersparniss, der Schleifer hat den Beruf gelevelt und verdient demnach auch seinen "Berufsloot". Die Bergbauer und Kräuterer dürfen sich das Zeug ja auch einstecken...




Nicht dein ernst oder...??

.... nen verdienter Berufsloot..... glaube da gibts einige berufe die diese "verdienten Berufsloots" genauso oder mehr verdienen würden... 

wie ich oben schoin geschrieben habe müssten mir auch alle die stoffe liegen lassen... was eher sehr selten bis nie der fall ist. Ich finds aber auch völlig ok, würd den stoof als nicht-schneider auch mitnehmen gibt nunmal ordentlich gold im ah.

Diese ganzen Berufs-Mats sind nunmal gerade sehr begehrt und teuer (klar sinken die preise auch wieder).... aber wenn ich nen blauen stein sehe, dann sehe ich darin genau das selbe wie der schleifer, nämlich XY-Menge an gold...und daher seh ich nicht ein warum ich da zurückziehen sollte.

Aber das Problem diesbezgl. ist einfach zu lösen: Bei vorgennanten loots warte ich einfach darauf bis alle gewürfelt haben....machen alle brav gier tu ich das natürlich auch....sobald einer bedarf macht bin ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst oder...??
> 
> .... nen verdienter Berufsloot..... glaube da gibts einige berufe die diese "verdienten Berufsloots" genauso oder mehr verdienen würden...



Doch mein voller Ernst!

Wenn ich einen Stein geschliffen haben will suche ich mir einen Schleifer der den Skill hat um es zu machen, also soll er auch die Mats bekommen die er zum skillen braucht.

Und wenn ein Schneider vor einer Ini fragt ob er den Stoff haben kann dann sammel ich ihn zwar ein, aber am Ende der Ini öffne ich das Handels-Fenster und gebe ihm den Stoff.

Diese ständige Ego-getue geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger! Kann man den anderen Mitspielern auch wenn sie nicht auf der F-List sind oder in der eigenen Gilde nicht mal was gönnen?

Nebenbei gesagt finde ich auch das Verzauberer auf alles was andere nicht brauchen ein Vorrecht haben sollten, ständig will die Gilde Verzauberungen von mir und ich muss sagen sry keine Mats weil ja alle unbedingt die 5-10 für die 1-2 Trash items haben wollen. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden das offensichtlich ausser bei Farmberufen alles scheinbar als "Freiwild" für den Verkauf im AH angesehen wird und lebe damit, ändert allerdings nichts daran das ich das falsch finde!
Und wie gesagt, wenn ein Schleifer auf Steine needed, gerne! Auch wenn ich hinterher meine Splitter verteilen muss...

edit: Ebenso finde ich das man bei Urnether/gefrorenen Kugeln durchaus Need würfeln darf wenn man es wirklich braucht und nicht nur fürs AH... schockierend wie viele von den Kugeln da drin sind... naja, Geldgier ftw!!!


----------



## Hate you or Love me (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ja ma voll Mäuserichs Meinung. Also bei uns in der Gilde hats zwar gedauert, aber jetzt bekomm ich alles grün, blau und lila zeugs was keiner braucht ums dann zu dissen. Bin meist eh Leiter und sag am Anfang immer wer was need roll der Rest wird gedisst, dann warte ich de ersten 1-2 mal Loot ab ob sich alle dran halten dann kommt von mir aus Zeitmangel eh auf grün need (nur das was keine brauch natürlich)^^.

Was das Thema zu den gefrorenen Kugeln, epischen Steinen, etc. betrifft: Wer need hat roll^^ 

Ich sag ja auch nich zum Bergbauer wir Würfeln um Erz weil ich mir ne Waffe machen lassen will oder sonstiges. Er hat need also bekommt er´s.

Wenn das alle so machen würden wärs nen besseres Spiel find ich.


Das einziege was mich stört is wenn mir jemand nen epic oder so wegwürfelt was nich seiner Klasse entspricht ihm aber trotzdem bessere Stats bringt z.B. wenn Pala schwere Rüstung need macht, totalles Unverständnis bei mir wenn ich als Jäger need hab (was natürlich fast nie der Fall ist xD). Bei sowas Frag ich meistens warum machst du need wenn eindeutig zu erkennen ist das das für ne andere Klasse is bzw. er/sie mehr need hat (Klassentechnisch => nicht bis Platte alles tragen kann).

Die meisten geben blöde Antworten worauf meistens kick kommt und ich such nen neuen egal ob DD, Tank oder Healer (Klasse is mir auch egal).
Wer sich nich an ordentlichen RP beteiligen will muss ja nich mit mir in ne grp xD. Gibt soviele Randoms wo man das machen kann aber ich hab da kein Bock drauf.

Grüße vom ebi ^^


----------



## noizycat (23. Dezember 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Der Schurke needed doch auch nicht alles was in einer kiste ist.


Hey, das könnte ich doch mal einführen. ICH öffne die Truhe, also steht MIR alles zu ... *fg* 

OMG, man kanns übertreiben. :S

Mit Verzauberern ists so eine Sache. Theorethisch können alle ums Loot würfeln und es verkaufen, es steht also allen zu ... aber durch gedisste Steine hat man meist mehr davon, und da trägt der VZ zu 100% bei. Ich mags daher auch nicht, wenn eben jener dann beim Würfeln leer ausgeht. Da verzichte ich auch manchmal ...


----------



## Flaviia (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei Verzauberern passe ich auch meist....ich würfle mit und wenn ich gewinne, kanns der Verzauberer behalten.

Nur wenn derjenige sich blöd verhält mache ich das so nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (28. Dezember 2008)

Sylvester2305 schrieb:


> ich als juwelier hab natürlich bedarf gemacht und wurde gleich übelst beschimpft ala "kann ja jeder brauchen" usw



lol ja ^^

Und die Verzauberer machen bei jedem Item Bedarf weil sie ja alles entzaubern können. Mit ein bisschen Nachdenken kommt man da doch auch von selbst drauf. Persönlich seh ich noch nicht mal ein das jemand Bedarf auf BOE items macht. 

Mit der von Dir geschilderten Aktion bist du aber auf jeden Fall auf der Ignoreliste, so du ihn dann nicht verwürfelt hast. 

Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach: Jeder währungsähnliche Gegenstand hat jedem Member im gleichen Maße zuzukommen. Der AH Umsatz ist klarerweise bei Juwelen so extrem hoch das es das gleiche ist als würdest du auf einen Haufen Gold einfach Bedarf drücken ohne teilen zu wollen. 

Merks dir fürs nächste mal. Den Fehler macht man nur zweimal wenn man ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss


----------

